
Show HN: Civitas – An empire-building game written in JavaScript - lcsoft
https://github.com/sizeofcat/civitas
======
tacticaldev
I opened an issue on Github over missing images. Anyone else try running this
yet? Setting up was super easy but there appears to be a missing
/images/assets directory where most of the UI is stored... I was very
interested in trying this out.

------
atum47
it looks very nice. I'm on my phone, I'll take a look at the code soon as I
sit down on my computer.

any particular reason you didn't make a live version?

------
strikelaserclaw
Do you do this as a full time job or is this a side project? the pace of work
on this is really impressive.

